# Almost done with the 1000



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shes getting there. Check out the video






.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

pic


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sexy. Gonna be some fun night rides


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you. Gonna go check out Rick Trevino tomorrow at Xtreme.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Turned out sweet man.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

That is freaking awesome!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys. It turns some heads at the mud park, thats for sure.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And those are not the head lights on in the video. Extra lighting, also has a 10in sub mounted inside the dash. This thing jams hard, you almost cant sit inside of it at full volume.


----------

